# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  who's Pakistani i have problem

## Abdulrauf4136

kiya koi is forum pr pakistan ka koi expert hai mujhy English ni ati me ne urdu me samjhna hai vb6 plz anyone help

----------

